# SSH howto

## regnever

Dear all:

I want to setup the sshd so that I can remote login my Gentoo. I surfed around but could not find any docs describing how to do so. Could someone point out where I can get the info or how to do it?

Many thanks!

Tuan Anh

----------

## nx12

It's quite straightforward, so check tldp.org for some how-to's. And man sshd of course.  :Smile: 

----------

## nahpets

Three simple steps should get you going:

```

# emerge openssh

# rc-update add sshd default

# /etc/init.d/sshd start

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ esearch openssh
> 
> [ Results for search key : openssh ]
> ...

 

----------

## Joe Kinley

Is there any howto on these rsa and dsa keys?

I just set up my server on sshd, and had, before starting sshd, to set up these two keyfiles. Now sshd is running, but I dont know for what these keys are any good? And ssh'ing on the server does not work. Just keeps saying "No route to host". 

Do I need special kernelparameters, or anything else I did not do yet?

----------

## tuxedo

 *Joe Kinley wrote:*   

> Is there any howto on these rsa and dsa keys?
> 
> 

 

One again. Check man sshd and the documentation at www.openssh.org

----------

## Souperman

"No route to host" is a networking problem, it's not a specific SSH problem.

----------

## tuxedo

Souperman is right. Maybe you should give some more details about your setup (i.e. what command you used to try connecting)

----------

## gnuageux

Are you trying to ssh to a specific hostname rather than IP addy? Above is right, no route implies a network problem.

----------

## gnuageux

...... if it were a probelm with the demon answering on the remote host you would most likely get "connection refused" or similiar.

----------

## frozenJim

Joe Kinley:  Did you ever get your answer on how to setup the crypto keys?  I know that man is sometimes pretty tough for someone who needs more than a "reminder" how to use something.  :Shocked: 

----------

## gnuageux

Either that or have you tried sshing to "localhost" from the box that you think is having the problems running the service?

----------

## jftuga

When you get ssh working, you might want to configure tcp-wrappers by editing your /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny files.  Configuring these will limit which computers and/or networks on the interent that can connect to sshd (as well as other services).

See this man page, too:

```

man 5 hosts_access

```

-John

----------

